# 5hp Briggs Problem



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello,

I have a 5hp Briggs that I have mounted on my log splitter. It is Model 135212. I can start it with the choke on and then when I take it off choke it revs up and then dies. Put the choke back on just as it starts to die and it keeps putting along. I have replaced the diagphram in the carb and made sure the pick up was clear of any foriegn matter. I blew in all openings and found no resistance. I would appreciate any suggestions as to what I should attempt next? Thank You

Jim


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You must still have some restriction in the main jet in your carburetor, it really sounds to me that your not getting enough fuel to the engine.

The long tube on your carburetor picks up fuel from the tank and pumps it into a smaller chamber that the short tube sits in. The short tube is the one the main jet is in. Check this side and make sure it is open all the way into the carburetor.


----------



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

I put a pin in the hole in the bottom and then blew thru it and had no restrictions there. There is a screw on the side that seems to be turning on its own when the motor is running, is it supposed to do that? Thank You

Jim


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Take the screw out and look at it, it could be a jet and be plugged. Depending on the type of carburetor it could also be an adjustment screw. If it's an adjustment screw there should be a spring under it to keep tension on it and prevent it from turning on it's own when the engine is running. 

You should be able to blow air through the bottom of the short dip tube and have it exit out where this screw is, take the screw out and see if this passage is open. This is the main metering jet for your carburetor and fuel must flow through this passage in order for your engine to run.


----------



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

I have ordered the screw for the carb with spring and when it comes in I will try it again. I blew thru the tube but an not sure if it is coming out that hole. Thanks so far 

Jim


----------



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello Again,

I have replaced the needle valve with one that has a spring on it and also the carb to engine gasket and the carb to gas tank gasket. It runs. I was wondering how far out the needle valve should be turned? Also once in a while it starts to rev very high. When it does this I have chocked it down to get it to run normally. Any ideas or help will be appreciated. Thank You

Jim


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

about 1 1/2 turns out from snug in..

..or whenever it runs good


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's possible that you may have a problem with the governor, this may be why your engine races at times. It could also still be a problem with the carburetor, if the carburetor leans out that will cause the engine to speed up just before it stalls out.


----------



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

Greetings,

It ran for one tank of gas. Now I don't know what I did. I pulled till my arm felt like it was going to fall off. Then I had the kid pull. He comes up and tells me it won't turn now. I go look at it and he's right it doesn't want to turn. First thing I check is to make sure I still have oil in it. I did. I get it to turn backwards with a pipe wrench and then by hand. Pull the cord and it sticks again. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks

Jim


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Try it without the plug, and make sure no fluid has filled the combustion chamber......


----------



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay I pulled the plug and there is no fluid in the chamber.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Check the level of the oil? See if it is severely overfilled (might be mixed with gas?). I wonder if it being severely overfilled would cause some sort of hydrolock.

Try cranking it over with the spark plug out of the chamber.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

So did you try it without the plug in? 
And yes, if it was filled to the tip top, it could interfere with pulling it over.


----------



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I pulled the plug and turned it over and then it stopped again. I removed the air cleaner and one of the screws was missing. Could it have been sucked into the engine? If so am I dead? Thanks

Jim


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, it possible that the engine ingested the missing screw. It probably did not cause any major damage. You need to remove the cylinder head to remove it. Most likely you will find it partially embedded in the piston or head. Just remove the screw and clean out any debris, replaced the head gasket and reinstall the head, you should probably be alright. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yep..... sounds like it...., if it didn't pop a hole in the piston, it'll be alright.....
I've had one engine that ingested something, it was a small piece of steel... banging around in there until it embedded itself in the piston... just pulled it out and it was fine..
As for what it was..... I have no idea what it came from, more then likely it was from the previous owner...


----------



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

Well the engine runs again. didn't find anything inside. I am worried but will let it go for now. The only problem now is that it starts to rev real high at times when I'm splitting. Thanks for the help.

Jim


----------



## briggsrepairman (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: revving problem.*

If your engine is revving, you might want to see how easy the linkage from the carb slides back and forth to the throttle. These briggs have a feather vane that is right next to the flywheel under the blower housing. The linkage is also right next to the blower housing. it is a very tight fit and if the linkage is bent, it can rub against the blower housing and get stuck, making the engine run erratically.


----------

